# Vistana into Marriott II exchanges cost now $154



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2020)

I just checked, the exchanges cost Vistana into Marriott dropped to $154!!!! This is pretty new, my last Vistana/Marriott exchange was just 4 days ago. I do not know about priority but it would make sense to  have all resorts under one umbrella.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2020)

I do not own a Marriott, maybe someone can check Marriott into Vistana


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 22, 2020)

Marriott to Vistana is also $154!


----------



## KACTravels (Jan 22, 2020)

What was it before?


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2020)

KACTravels said:


> What was it before?


$209


----------



## klpca (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for the post.  Great news!


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2020)

and yes, priority for all the Marriott/ Vistana brands


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2020)

"With an Interval International® Internal Exchange, you can now stay at available Marriott Vacation Club® resorts and properties (previously an External Exchange) and enjoy exchange fee savings. That gives you 75+ distinctive vacation resorts to choose from - all using what you already own. 

MORE SAVINGS Through Interval International, you can enjoy exchange fee savings for exchanges to available Marriott Vacation Club resorts and properties. Savings based on Interval International fees for External Exchange and Internal Exchange and vary based on your country of residency. Please refer to intervalworld.com for details. 

MORE GREAT RESORTS You'll continue to enjoy your first priority access to other Sheraton®, Westin® and Vistana villa resorts. And now you can also take advantage of preferred access (over other Interval International members) to available Marriott Vacation Club resorts and properties. Explore New York, San Francisco, San Diego, Bali, Phuket, and many more global destinations. 

MORE TOGETHER Together, vacations keep getting better. This exciting new Interval International benefit is just the latest enhancement for Owners like you, as we continue to look for ways to give you more inspiring choices than ever before. To get started, place an exchange request at intervalworld.com or call 877-782-7088. 

BECAUSE YOU'RE IN THE VSN As a reminder, you always enjoy access to Sheraton Vacation Club and Westin Vacation Club resorts, with no additional fees, through the Vistana Signature Network™ (VSN). Plus, your Interval International membership is still included with your annual VSN Club Dues. Your vacation choices keep growing! 

NEW INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL BENEFIT: FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS

 • What is an Interval International® Internal Exchange request? An Internal Exchange occurs when a Vistana'" Signature Experiences Owner chooses to utilize Interval International to return to another Vistana resort. Starting January 22, 2020, this Internal Exchange (previously an External Exchange) resort option will also include Marriott Vacation Club® resorts and properties, as well as Grand Residences by Marriott® ownership properties. This expands the Internal Exchange resorts from 23 resorts to 75+ resorts. To learn where these new resorts are located, visit MarriottVacationClub.com. 

• Will Vistana Signature Experiences Owners receive a discounted exchange fee when requesting a Marriott Vacation Club resorts or property, or Grand Residences by Marriott resort? Yes. Marriott Vacation Club resorts and properties and Grand Residences by Marriott resorts are now considered Internal Exchanges (previously External Exchanges), the same as Westin Vacation Club resorts, Sheraton Vacation Club resorts, Harborside Resort at Atlantis, and Vistana Beach Club in Jensen Beach, Florida, when exchanging through Interval International, and Owners will be assessed the Internal Exchange fees, which are lower than the External Exchange fees. 

• What is the fee for an Interval International Internal Exchange request? Owners will continue to pay US$154 for an Interval International *Internal *Exchange and US$209 for an Interval International External Exchange. The Interval International exchange cost savings applies to new Interval International Internal Exchange requests only; previously confirmed or pending exchanges are not entitled to a refund. DeposItIng Exchanging to Previous Fee New Fee Westin Vacation Club Marriott Vacation Club or US$209 US$154 Grand Residences by Marriott - Lake Tahoe Sheraton Vacation Club Marriott Vacation Club or US$209 US$154 Grand Residences by Marriott - Lake Tahoe Effective January 22, 2020. May be subject to change. The Interval International fees referenced are applicable for residents of the U.S., Canada, and the Caribbean. Residents of other geographic areas are subject to different member and exchange fees, which are assessed by local servicing offices or representatives. Please refer to intervalworld.com for details. 

• In addition to the cost savings, are there any other benefits to an Interval International Internal Exchange versus an Interval International External Exchange? Yes. When you exchange through Interval International, you will receive preferred access when making an Internal Exchange for any available Marriott Vacation Club resorts or properties. Preferred access means that when you make a reservation request, you enjoy access before other Interval International members who do not own with Marriott Vacation Club, Westin Vacation Club, Sheraton Vacation Club, or other Vistana resorts -- and immediately after those with first priority access such as Marriott Vacation Club Owners. 

• Which fee will I pay if I have both an Internal and External exchange request? You will be responsible to pay the External Exchange fee as Interval International will continue to search for confirmation at all eligible resorts. "

The copy/ paste did not work very well but the document can be found on the Vistana site


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 22, 2020)

Looks like a win win. Although I like getting more value with the points for going off season and stretching them out, this is certainly a benefit. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## mauitraveler (Jan 22, 2020)

It's great to have the new discounted fee!  I wonder how many days in preference Vistana owners will have to see available Marriott exchanges, since we will have "preferred access" after the "first priority access of the MVC owners"?


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2020)

mauitraveler said:


> It's great to have the new discounted fee!  I wonder how many days in preference Vistana owners will have to see available Marriott exchanges, since we will have "preferred access" after the "first priority access of the MVC owners"?


I do not think there will be a laddered priority. I think Vistana and Marriott will see everything at the same time. Not only it makes sense from a sales prospective but it also avoids future complications from an IT point of view.  If you look at the Marriott forum you will notice that they got a similar communication today about Vistana. One big happy family!


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 22, 2020)

mauitraveler said:


> It's great to have the new discounted fee!  I wonder how many days in preference Vistana owners will have to see available Marriott exchanges, since we will have "preferred access" after the "first priority access of the MVC owners"?


Yes, the sentence with "first priority access" is weirdly worded.  Didn't notice until your post.  I didn't take it to mean priority access after Marriott owners (and vice versa for Marriott to Vistana).  I initially read it as "Along with your (1st) priority to Vistana, you now have (another) priority access to Marriott."

I see @DannyTS posted as I was typing the above.  I tend to agree with his take on it.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> Yes, the sentence with "first priority access" is weirdly worded.  Didn't notice until your post.  I didn't take it to mean priority access after Marriott owners (and vice versa for Marriott to Vistana).  I initially read it as "Along with your (1st) priority to Vistana, you now have (another) priority access to Marriott."
> 
> I see @DannyTS posted as I was typing the above.  I tend to agree with his take on it.


I re-read it and you guys are right. It does not look as exciting as I initially thought, it is first Marriott, leftovers for Vistana and after that all the other owners. A similar language when it comes to the Marriott priority to the Vistana resorts:


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow. Nice to see some value added for a change. Although it's a devaluation for the non Marriott/Vistana II traders since there is preference for reservations within the system over others.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 22, 2020)

Yay!!  I guess I didn't need to buy my Marriott Grand Chateau for Marriott Priority in II.  I think Vistana owners will be VERY pleased with this.  Marriott puts great units into II that only Marriott owners could access for around 21 days.  Now My Vistana weeks will have access to those, too!!!  Woohoo!  Maybe that will bring some value back to Vistana resales.  Part of what kept Marriott resale values higher (in addition to ROFR) was that they had exchange priority in II.  This is DEFINITELY a win for Visana owners because Marriott puts many more prime weeks into II than Vistana does.  I've been able to exchange into spring break Aruba and Hawaii with my Marriott weeks.  Marriott also has all the pulse properties - some nice city weeks in San Franciso, New York, and Boston show in II fairly often.  The San Francisco property is fantastic.


----------



## FamilyEsq (Jan 22, 2020)

Does this mean that voluntary resale Vistana weeks do not have the option of utilizing the preferred access to Marriott because they are not part of Westin Signature Experiences?


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 22, 2020)

FamilyEsq said:


> Does this mean that voluntary resale Vistana weeks do not have the option of utilizing the preferred access to Marriott because they are not part of Westin Signature Experiences?


I got a similar email and I only own resale voluntary weeks.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2020)

In the Sighting section we will have to be more specific now, "seen with non Marriott" will not be sufficient to establish the priority


----------



## davidvel (Jan 22, 2020)

chemteach said:


> Yay!!  I guess I didn't need to buy my Marriott Grand Chateau for Marriott Priority in II.  I think Vistana owners will be VERY pleased with this.  Marriott puts great units into II that only Marriott owners could access for around 21 days.  Now My Vistana weeks will have access to those, too!!!  Woohoo!  Maybe that will bring some value back to Vistana resales.  Part of what kept Marriott resale values higher (in addition to ROFR) was that they had exchange priority in II.  This is DEFINITELY a win for Visana owners because Marriott puts many more prime weeks into II than Vistana does.  I've been able to exchange into spring break Aruba and Hawaii with my Marriott weeks.  Marriott also has all the pulse properties - some nice city weeks in San Franciso, New York, and Boston show in II fairly often.  The San Francisco property is fantastic.


No, Marriott still has priority over Vistana.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 22, 2020)

> Preferred access means that when you make a reservation request, you enjoy access before other Interval International members who do not own with Marriott Vacation Club, Westin Vacation Club, Sheraton Vacation Club, or other Vistana resorts -- *and immediately after those with first priority access such as Marriott Vacation Club Owners.*



Nice 
2nd priority access is better than none


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 22, 2020)

I think the Marriott priority lasts for 21 days. I am curious for how long after that the weeks can be seen by the Vistana owners


----------



## CPNY (Jan 22, 2020)

chemteach said:


> Yay!!  I guess I didn't need to buy my Marriott Grand Chateau for Marriott Priority in II.  I think Vistana owners will be VERY pleased with this.  Marriott puts great units into II that only Marriott owners could access for around 21 days.  Now My Vistana weeks will have access to those, too!!!  Woohoo!  Maybe that will bring some value back to Vistana resales.  Part of what kept Marriott resale values higher (in addition to ROFR) was that they had exchange priority in II.  This is DEFINITELY a win for Visana owners because Marriott puts many more prime weeks into II than Vistana does.  I've been able to exchange into spring break Aruba and Hawaii with my Marriott weeks.  Marriott also has all the pulse properties - some nice city weeks in San Franciso, New York, and Boston show in II fairly often.  The San Francisco property is fantastic.


I believe you still have MVC. PRIORITY over vistana but then vistana has priority over all II members. I speculated this a while back and if we see cross booking it may be similar such as a. 6 mo mark cross booking with SO or DC points. Either way I think you’re MVC still has higher priority, then vistana, then other II members


----------



## CPNY (Jan 22, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> I think the Marriott priority lasts for 21 days. I am curious for how long after that the weeks can be seen by the Vistana owners


I’m thinking the cross booking may work the same. 12-8 mo at home resort then maybe 8-4 mo in network, then 4 mo and beyond anyone with options or DC points. Could be longer period for MVC owners in II then vistana, then other II members


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 22, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> I think the Marriott priority lasts for 21 days. I am curious for how long after that the weeks can be seen by the Vistana owners





alwysonvac said:


> Nice
> 2nd priority access is better than none


For this to work well for Vistana owners, the initial Marriott preference must be shortened or it won't matter (at least for the trades I'm looking for).  The only units that usually make it out of preference for Hawaii Marriotts are studios.  I bought a Marriott trader to get access to the 2BRs in preference (and it worked).  If the 21-day preference stays, Vistana owners will be first in line for studios and mud weeks; great for some, but not the vast majority.  

I'm a relatively new Vistana owner, but I presume it'll work the same for Marriott owners having "2nd priority" access to Vistana.  Same applies to the timeline. If the 1st priority period isn't shortened, it probably won't be a great deal for Marriott owners.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 22, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> For this to work well for Vistana owners, the initial Marriott preference must be shortened or it won't matter (at least for the trades I'm looking for).  *The only units that usually make it out of preference for Hawaii Marriotts are studios.*  I bought a Marriott trader to get access to the 2BRs in preference (and it worked).  If the 21-day preference stays, *Vistana owners will be first in line for studios and mud weeks;* great for some, but not the vast majority.
> 
> I'm a relatively new Vistana owner, but I presume it'll work the same for Marriott owners having "2nd priority" access to Vistana. Same applies to the timeline. If the 1st priority period isn't shortened, it probably won't be a great deal for Marriott owners.


Sorry, I’ve been posting sightings for years. It’s not just studios and mud weeks that make it out of the preference period.

Yes, high demand resorts and peak travel weeks are snatched up during the preference period. So for example, folks shouldn’t expect peak season weeks at beach locations and/or prime weeks during peak ski season.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 22, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, high demand resorts and peak travel weeks are snatch up during the preference period. So for example, folks shouldn’t expect peak summer weeks at beach locations and/or prime weeks during peak ski season.


That was really my point; I was a bit melodramatic with that portion of my post


----------



## JudyS (Jan 23, 2020)

FamilyEsq said:


> Does this mean that voluntary resale Vistana weeks do not have the option of utilizing the preferred access to Marriott because they are not part of Westin Signature Experiences?


I just tested this by taking a resale, no-StarOptions SVR week, and starting the process for a trade to a Marriott. The fee was $154. So, that indicates resale weeks are included as well.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 23, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Sorry, I’ve been posting sightings for years. It’s not just studios and mud weeks that make it out of the preference period.
> 
> Yes, high demand resorts and peak travel weeks are snatched up during the preference period. So for example, folks shouldn’t expect peak season weeks at beach locations and/or prime weeks during peak ski season.


I’ve seen prime ski weeks at Marriott’s to exchange before this announcement. If you’re diligent and want to travel last minute within a month or two you can get some availability.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’ve seen prime ski weeks at Marriott’s to exchange before this announcement. If you’re diligent and want to travel last minute within a month or two you can get some availability.


True, but I'd be willing to bet most weren't *in preference* prior to being available. If you can travel last minute, there are more than enough great weeks to get. There are also some great prime weeks that aren't put in preference when deposited outside of flex (haven't figured out the rationale of when they do, and when they don't for prime). I've picked up several great trades into Hawaii Marriotts and Westins with my Vacation Village unit; however, I'm not talking about those that weren't preferenced. I'm talking about the ones that start in preference.

I still stand by my main point: unless the preference period is shortened, it won't add a ton of value.  I'm open to being wrong; quite frankly, I hope I am.  I just don't see it happening if the preference time remains the same.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 23, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> True, but I'd be willing to bet most weren't *in preference* prior to being available. If you can travel last minute, there are more than enough great weeks to get. There are also some great prime weeks that aren't put in preference when deposited outside of flex (haven't figured out the rationale of when they do, and when they don't for prime). I've picked up several great trades into Hawaii Marriotts and Westins with my Vacation Village unit; however, I'm not talking about those that weren't preferenced. I'm talking about the ones that start in preference.
> 
> I still stand by my main point: unless the preference period is shortened, it won't add a ton of value.  I'm open to being wrong; quite frankly, I hope I am.  I just don't see it happening if the preference time remains the same.


Well I can tell you, as of yesterday I see plenty of Aruba weeks for exchange and I’ve never seen that before. Sure it’s summer and fall weeks but that’s ok. That’s when I travel there anyway


----------



## SteelerGal (Jan 23, 2020)

Love this.  Basically it paid for our upgrade.  Just p/u Christmas week @ DSV2 using my SDO Studio.  Great trade for us because we are local and my children love the pools.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Well I can tell you, as of yesterday I see plenty of Aruba weeks for exchange and I’ve never seen that before. Sure it’s summer and fall weeks but that’s ok. That’s when I travel there anyway


I can see May-Nov Marriott weeks in Aruba with my Vacation Village unit so they're not preferenced.

However, I agree with your premise. I'm sure there will be additional exchanges that weren't previously available...I wonder about the quality of what Vistana owners will see when our preference window opens for Marriott units.

Your post made me think of something different...let's forget about preference for a moment. I wonder if Vistana owners will now see Marriott units (not in preference) that they previously couldn't pull.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 23, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> I can see May-Nov Marriott weeks in Aruba with my Vacation Village unit so they're not preferenced.
> 
> However, I agree with your premise. I'm sure they'll be additional exchanges that weren't previously available...I wonder about the quality of what Vistana owners will see when our preference window opens for Marriott units.
> 
> Your post made me think of something different...let's forget about preference for a moment. I wonder if Vistana owners will now see Marriott units (not in preference) that they previously couldn't pull.


That was my thought, I’ve never seen Marriott Aruba inventory with me VSE. I hardly saw much of anything.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’ve seen prime ski weeks at Marriott’s to exchange before this announcement. If you’re diligent and want to travel last minute within a month or two you can get some availability.


Didn’t say never 

Yes, from time to time peak weeks and/or peak resorts become available to the general public especially last minute. You can see that by searching the TUG Sightings forum. I don’t expect that to change.

It also helps that the Marriott preference period is shorter during the flex change period (59 days before checkin). 

There are always exceptions to the rule but in general you won’t see them in bulk outside the preference period. Here are some examples of what Marriott owners get priority access to

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/ii-bulk-bank-marriotts-maui-ocean-club-mmo-aug-thru-dec.289719/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/i...a-nice-bulk-deposit-through-september.297733/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/ii-marriott-waiohai-2020-bulk-bank.294585/



CPNY said:


> Well I can tell you, as of yesterday I see plenty of Aruba weeks for exchange and I’ve never seen that before. Sure it’s summer and fall weeks but that’s ok. That’s when I travel there anyway


The Marriott Aruba resorts are generally available except I’ve seen less online availability during higher demand periods Dec - Mar and Late June - Early Aug   (link to II Travel Demand for Aruba). 

Here are examples of bulks w/o preference that I expect we’ll continue to see.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/i...ub-two-bdrms-april-thru-oct-mini-bulk.286983/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/ii-marriotts-aruba-surf-club.272667/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/ii-marriotts-newport-coast-villas-june-august.252652/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/ii-marriotts-newport-coast-villas-bulk-oct-thru-jan.269821/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/ii-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club-oct-mini-bulk.259835/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/ii-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club-oct-mini-bulk.259835/


----------



## CPNY (Jan 23, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Didn’t say never
> 
> Yes, from time to time peak weeks and/or peak resorts become available to the general public especially last minute. You can see that by searching the TUG Sightings forum. I don’t expect that to change.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I feel like I’ve never seen Aruba and I’ve checked plenty for two years out. Anyway, I’ll try to get park city ski week and if not I’ll stick with vistana through options. I’m sure I can get something somewhere.


----------



## Sicnarf (Jan 23, 2020)

While having priority access over other II exchangers and lower fee, it is not clear which inventory the priority applies. If it is limited to the inventory deposited to II, then it is not a huge deal since Westin/Sheraton/Marriott deposits are limited.  But if it includes DC points and SO inventory, then it is a huge deal depending on when the priority period begins.


----------



## MICROZE (Jan 26, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> Marriott to Vistana is also $154!


Marriott [DCP-Enrolled-Account] To Vistana shows $0.


----------



## remowidget (Jan 26, 2020)

maddog497 said:


> Looks like a win win. Although I like getting more value with the points for going off season and stretching them out, this is certainly a benefit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I did some tests with a Westin Lagunamar studio and found 2 bedroom Marriott's we could get in exchange for an additional $99


----------



## remowidget (Jan 26, 2020)

mauitraveler said:


> It's great to have the new discounted fee!  I wonder how many days in preference Vistana owners will have to see available Marriott exchanges, since we will have "preferred access" after the "first priority access of the MVC owners"?



I found a Marriott faq on tug2 where they said the internal exchange time frame was typically 24 days, but could be as short as 3. 

I suspect the first priority of MVC owners would be in an ongoing search. ie, if a MVC owner and a VSE owner have ongoing requests for an MVC week that shows up, it would be offered to the MVC owner first and vice versa.


----------



## remowidget (Jan 26, 2020)

FamilyEsq said:


> Does this mean that voluntary resale Vistana weeks do not have the option of utilizing the preferred access to Marriott because they are not part of Westin Signature Experiences?


 I don't think resale matters at all as this is an II pure play. It doesn't affect your ownership at all unless you trade it through Interval.


----------



## remowidget (Jan 26, 2020)

chemteach said:


> Yay!!  I guess I didn't need to buy my Marriott Grand Chateau for Marriott Priority in II.  I think Vistana owners will be VERY pleased with this.  Marriott puts great units into II that only Marriott owners could access for around 21 days.  Now My Vistana weeks will have access to those, too!!!  Woohoo!  Maybe that will bring some value back to Vistana resales.  Part of what kept Marriott resale values higher (in addition to ROFR) was that they had exchange priority in II.  This is DEFINITELY a win for Visana owners because Marriott puts many more prime weeks into II than Vistana does.  I've been able to exchange into spring break Aruba and Hawaii with my Marriott weeks.  Marriott also has all the pulse properties - some nice city weeks in San Franciso, New York, and Boston show in II fairly often.  The San Francisco property is fantastic.



Why do Marriott owners have to trade to other Marriott properties through II? In VSE, we can just book at any of the properties.


----------



## MICROZE (Jan 26, 2020)

remowidget said:


> Why do Marriott owners have to trade to other Marriott properties through II? In VSE, we can just book at any of the properties.


We exchange all our Marriott-Units via II because its a much better value. We Lock-Off and deposit a Studio+1BR and exchange into a 2BR or even 3BR Marriott via II by paying a $59 Size-Upgrade fee [no Exchange-Fee] to II. Within MVCI using the DCP-System, I would have to relinquish 2BR or 3BR worth in DCP-Points for the same exchange.

We do the same with our VSE-Units.


----------



## remowidget (Jan 27, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> We exchange all our Marriott-Units via II because its a much better value. We Lock-Off and deposit a Studio+1BR and exchange into a 2BR or even 3BR Marriott via II by paying a $59 Size-Upgrade fee [no Exchange-Fee] to II. Within MVCI using the DCP-System, I would have to relinquish 2BR or 3BR worth in DCP-Points for the same exchange.
> 
> We do the same with our VSE-Units.


Is there no exchange fee if I exchange VSE to VSE through II?


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 27, 2020)

remowidget said:


> Is there no exchange fee if I exchange VSE to VSE through II?


 VSE to VSE through II is $154.


----------



## BK2019 (Jan 27, 2020)

Newbie to the Marriot / Westin program here, I've been thinking about picking up a mandatory SO resort.  A resale mandatory SO unit is eligible to exchange into II and trade into Marriot in the preferred period as well?


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 27, 2020)

BK2019 said:


> A resale mandatory SO unit is eligible to exchange into II and trade into Marriot in the preferred period as well?


Yes.  Resale voluntary units are also eligible.


----------



## dr.debs (Jan 28, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> I got a similar email and I only own resale voluntary weeks.


I did not receive this email (or perhaps lost in the inbox mire). I own both Marriot (MCV) and Vistana (SDO) resale units. So wonder what my priority will be?

I have been trying to trade into a Palm Springs unit with a SDO large 1bdrm for spring break. The request has been ongoing for about 6 months and only one call about a studio (need 1 or 2 bdrm).


----------



## Ski-Dad (Jan 30, 2020)

This is freaking awesome.


----------



## mauitraveler (Jan 30, 2020)

dr.debs said:


> I did not receive this email (or perhaps lost in the inbox mire). I own both Marriot (MCV) and Vistana (SDO) resale units. So wonder what my priority will be?
> 
> I have been trying to trade into a Palm Springs unit with a SDO large 1bdrm for spring break. The request has been ongoing for about 6 months and only one call about a studio (need 1 or 2 bdrm).


@dr.debs, were you looking manually as well?  IIRC, I thought I saw availability for March and April during the fall months last year.  Have you considered changing your requested range of dates to 2021?  You would certainly have a high place in the queue for next year!  Good luck and happy travels to you and your family.  CJ


----------



## MICROZE (Jan 31, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> VSE to VSE through II is $154.


I could always Exchange my Marriott-Units to other Marriott-Units for $0
I can now Exchange my Marriott-Units TO Vistana-Units for $0
However, as a Vistana-Owner I have to pay $154 to exchange into other Vistana-Units.

Yesterday, II introduced 50%-Off Platinum-Membership for Marriott-Owners but not for Vistana-Owners. I hope this will change over time.


----------



## remowidget (Jan 31, 2020)

dr.debs said:


> I did not receive this email (or perhaps lost in the inbox mire). I own both Marriot (MCV) and Vistana (SDO) resale units. So wonder what my priority will be?
> 
> I have been trying to trade into a Palm Springs unit with a SDO large 1bdrm for spring break. The request has been ongoing for about 6 months and only one call about a studio (need 1 or 2 bdrm).


You can see the email and FAQ on your Vistana dashboard. 

It's my understanding, if you are trading VSE to VSE, the only people in front of you are other VSE owners that requested before you. Same with Marriott.  If you are trading VSE to Marriott, Mariott owners have first priority ahead of VSE and vice versa.

I think the wrench in the works if a Marriott or VSE owner manually searches for your week before II searches, you'll miss out. 

If anyone sees an error in my understanding,  please let me know. I'm really trying to learn.


----------



## remowidget (Jan 31, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> I could always Exchange my Marriott-Units to other Marriott-Units for $0
> I can now Exchange my Marriott-Units TO Vistana-Units for $0
> However, as a Vistana-Owner I have to pay $154 to exchange into other Vistana-Units.
> 
> Yesterday, II introduced 50%-Off Platinum-Membership for Marriott-Owners but not for Vistana-Owners. I hope this will change over time.


Are you sure Marriot to VSE is free? I've heard others say it is $154 as well. From what I can tell, Marriott to Marriott is free through II, because that is how they have to trade to other Marriott properties.  With VSE, we simply book through VSE for whatever VSE property we want. 

I just logged into my II account and it says Platinum ii is 50% off for me as a VSE owner for $139 a year.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 31, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> Yesterday, II introduced 50%-Off Platinum-Membership for Marriott-Owners but not for Vistana-Owners. I hope this will change over time.



Is the 50% off for all the Marriott owners or just for the MVC members?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 31, 2020)

remowidget said:


> Are you sure Marriot to VSE is free? I've heard others say it is $154 as well. From what I can tell, Marriott to Marriott is free through II, because that is how they have to trade to other Marriott properties.  With VSE, we simply book through VSE for whatever VSE property we want.
> 
> I just logged into my II account and it says Platinum ii is 50% off for me as a VSE owner for $139 a year.


I have done trade tests and I can confirm that Marriott to Vistana is exchange fee is $0 for Marriott enrolled owners.

Per the Marriott announcement;

Resorts for LessWith an Interval International® Internal Exchange, you can now stay at available Westin® Vacation Club and Sheraton®Vacation Club resorts (which previously required an External Exchange fee) and save. That gives you 75+ distinctive vacation resorts to choose from — all using what you already own and covered in your Club Dues.


MORE SAVINGSThrough Interval International, you can enjoy US$209* exchange fee savings for exchanges to Westin Vacation Club and Sheraton Vacation Club resorts.

I don't know now how much the Marriott to Marriott exchange fee is for non-enrolled Marriott owners. Not sure if unenrolled owners received a similar announcement? Can they now trade Marriott to Vistana for the same discounted fee that they can trade Marriott to Marriott?

Enrolled owners have always had a $0 Marriott to Marriott exhcnage fee. For Vistana, owners in VSN have always had a discounted exchange fee. The annual VSN fee has never included free II exchanges, but rather just discounted fee. Kind of like unenrolled Marriott owners. Marriott here is just extending already existing benefits to exchanges in to the other resorts under the Marriott, Sheraton and Vistana brand.


----------



## MICROZE (Feb 3, 2020)

remowidget said:


> Are you sure Marriot to VSE is free? I've heard others say it is $154 as well. From what I can tell, Marriott to Marriott is free through II, because that is how they have to trade to other Marriott properties.  With VSE, we simply book through VSE for whatever VSE property we want.
> 
> I just logged into my II account and it says Platinum ii is 50% off for me as a VSE owner for $139 a year.


Reconfirming. After multiple tests.
My Marriott-Account [DCP-ENROLLED] shows $0 for M-M AND $0 for M-V.
My Vistana-Account shows $154 for V-M AND $154 for V-V.

I believe Marriott [*NON* DCP-ENROLLED] paid $154 for M-M AND now pay $154 for M-V identical to Vistana-Owners fees.

We always Lock-Off and deposit our 2BR-LO as Studio + 1BR and pay for E-Plus + Size-Upgrade fees to vacation in 2BR-Units getting us 2 x 2BR-Weeks for 1 x 2BR-Week.
Given the high-fees to exchange via II using my Vistana-Account I choose to not deposit my Vistana-Weeks with II and only use II for my Marriott-Weeks.

Based on below comparisons
My $1600-MF Marriott incurs a 15.41% [$246] II-Overhead.
My $1500-MF Vistana incurs a 52.87% [$793] II-Overhead.

The Vistana overhead is very high especially since this is a Low-MF resort.
For owners with other resorts, that have lower MF [e.g. $800/Year] this II-Overhead will be 100% or double their cost.

See comparisons below.


----------



## remowidget (Feb 3, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> Reconfirming. After multiple tests.
> My Marriott-Account [DCP-ENROLLED] shows $0 for M-M AND $0 for M-V.
> My Vistana-Account shows $154 for V-M AND $154 for V-V.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate your breakdown. I think some of your chart is outdated, maybe nitpicky as the gist is awesome. However, I am really trying to understand for my situation as a Westin Lagunamar owner.

You included the Platinum Upgrade fees for this. I dont see the advantage to upgrading to platinum just to trade. Is there an advantage, or is this just an optional expense if I was only trading VSE to MVC? Does being II Platinum change my numbers below?

In my tests, II has a 2 bedroom upgrade fee of $99 for both a studio and a 1 bedroom. 

What I see for a trade from one of my studios to a 2 bedroom MVC:
$675 Maintenance ( using your number)
$0 Platinum upgrade as I just have the standard membership
$154 exchange Fee
$99 room size Fee
$59 II plus fee 
‐------
$987 Total for a Two bedroom MVC or $141 a night.

For me though, we rarely pay dollars for a hotel or villa, as we get quite a few Bonvoy points from our credit cards and have three platinum weeks in VSE. So I look at it more like just the trade fees as the cost of staying in MVC rather than staying with our VSE resorts. Thinking this way, it will cost us $312/week or $44.57/night to choose to stay in a two bedroom MVC rather than our studio in VSE.

Please let me know where I am wrong in any of this.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 3, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> I could always Exchange my Marriott-Units to other Marriott-Units for $0
> I can now Exchange my Marriott-Units TO Vistana-Units for $0
> However, as a Vistana-Owner I have to pay $154 to exchange into other Vistana-Units.
> 
> Yesterday, II introduced 50%-Off Platinum-Membership for Marriott-Owners but not for Vistana-Owners. I hope this will change over time.


Hmm, seems like MVC treating Vistana owners like SH you know the rest.... no wonder why most vistana owners hate the face MVC bought us. There were reasons why we didn’t buy into MVC years ago. Oh well


----------



## remowidget (Feb 3, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Hmm, seems like MVC treating Vistana owners like SH you know the rest.... no wonder why most vistana owners hate the face MVC bought us. There were reasons why we didn’t buy into MVC years ago. Oh well



I don't see it that way. MVC owners that own weeks rather than points have to go through Interval to go to another resort besides the one they own. It's always been free for them to trade to other MVC resorts through II.

What we have with VSE is awesome. We can trade internally for any of our resorts for free at 8 months. 

Now VSE and MVC owners get a huge advantage in trading into MVC or VSE properties through II over any other owners in II. Additionaly you can see my numbers above, but the end result is we can trade a studio for a two bedroom in either system for about $45 a night, assuming my numbers are correct. That's awesome. So what if Marriott owners get a slightly better deal, it's better to focus on what we get than worry about what our neighbors get.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 3, 2020)

I


remowidget said:


> I don't see it that way. MVC owners that own weeks rather than points have to go through Interval to go to another resort besides the one they own. It's always been free for them to trade to other MVC resorts through II.
> 
> What we have with VSE is awesome. We can trade internally for any of our resorts for free at 8 months.
> 
> Now VSE and MVC owners get a huge advantage in trading into MVC or VSE properties through II over any other owners in II. Additionaly you can see my numbers above, but the end result is we can trade a studio for a two bedroom in either system for about $45 a night, assuming my numbers are correct. That's awesome. So what if Marriott owners get a slightly better deal, it's better to focus on what we get than worry about what our neighbors get.


 I guess I see your point. But MVC trading into VSE for free while VSE paying for MVC isn’t exactly advantageous.


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 3, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> I believe Marriott [*NON* DCP-ENROLLED] paid $154 for M-M AND now pay $154 for M-V identical to Vistana-Owners fees.


Correct. I own a resale Marriott (non-enrolled) and a resale Vistana (non-qualified).  My fees are exactly the same for M-V and V-M exchanges.


CPNY said:


> Hmm, seems like MVC treating Vistana owners like SH you know the rest.... no wonder why most vistana owners hate the face MVC bought us. There were reasons why we didn’t buy into MVC years ago. Oh well


I don't feel the same...but it's probably because I own non-enrolled and non-qualified resale units.  The new "perk" gives me greater ability to trade for either system, especially since I own one in each system.  On a positive note for LO Vistana owners and as I understand it, resale Vistana LO have less overhead than resale Marriott LO ($90ish Marriott LO fee) when you LO.  I'm open to being wrong on this point since I don't own a LO Vistana unit.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 3, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> Correct. I own a resale Marriott (non-enrolled) and a resale Vistana (non-qualified).  My fees are exactly the same for M-V and V-M exchanges.
> 
> I don't feel the same...but it's probably because I own non-enrolled and non-qualified resale units.  The new "perk" gives me greater ability to trade for either system, especially since I own one in each system.  On a positive note for LO Vistana owners and as I understand it, resale Vistana LO have less overhead than resale Marriott LO ($90ish Marriott LO fee) when you LO.  I'm open to being wrong on this point since I don't own a LO Vistana unit.


Ok now I feel better haha. I am fine with the exchange rate since I don’t exchange much. I do own a lockout but I’m selling it. It’s a mandatory deed and will prob be SOL if a new program comes out and a LO in a mandatory orlando is a winner. But, I have too many mandatory resorts for my use and I want an RCI points trader.


----------



## remowidget (Feb 3, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I
> 
> I guess I see your point. But MVC trading into VSE for free while VSE paying for MVC isn’t exactly advantageous.



It will have an impact on the amount of VSE trading though II. I hear all the time that people don't want to pay more, me included. If they really wanted us to do it more, they would have made if free too. Still I see it as something good for me should I choose to use it. Something rare in our systems as the years go buy.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 3, 2020)

remowidget said:


> It will have an impact on the amount of VSE trading though II. I hear all the time that people don't want to pay more, me included. If they really wanted us to do it more, they would have made if free too. Still I see it as something good for me should I choose to use it. Something rare in our systems as the years go buy.


Yeah, I guess if I see a location vistana isn’t in and want to go there I’ll pay, Like Aruba. I will not exchange into MVC when I can go to a  Westin in a similar location.


----------



## pchung6 (Feb 3, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> The Vistana overhead is very high especially since this is a Low-MF resort.
> For owners with other resorts, that have lower MF [e.g. $800/Year] this II-Overhead will be 100% or double their cost.
> 
> See comparisons below.
> View attachment 17027View attachment 17028



This is very nice chart but somehow very misleading.  This only points out good half of M weeks and ignore bad half.  It will create a lot unneccesary arguments and debates here, I highly suggest not to do this anymore.

How can you compare Marriott II PLAT membership at 50% vs Vistana PLAT with 0% discount?  I just renewed 2 years PLAT 50% off for my Vistana weeks.

Also, comparing M-M for free exchange vs Vistana-Others for $209, that's totally bs.  Vistana has SOs, that you can easily book a good week internally.  M can also exchange internally, but the ratio is not good, that's why a lot M owners will go II route.

II Upgrade fee, a lot of V weeks can split into 2 1 brs, but in the example it's studio and 1 br.

Also EPlus fee still exist if M owners exchange outside of M or V exchange.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2020)

I





CPNY said:


> Hmm, seems like MVC treating Vistana owners like SH you know the rest.... no wonder why most vistana owners hate the face MVC bought us. There were reasons why we didn’t buy into MVC years ago. Oh well


I suspect they really want to keep the status quo. Vistana owners don't get free trades through II now with Vistana to Vistana trades in II, why give them that for free all of a sudden and lose the revenue. Plus it will be a carrot to offer people in the future to upgrade/enroll in to whatever new system they may develop.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2020)

pchung6 said:


> This is very nice chart but somehow very misleading.  This only points out good half of M weeks and ignore bad half.  It will create a lot unneccesary arguments and debates here, I highly suggest not to do this anymore.
> 
> How can you compare Marriott II PLAT membership at 50% vs Vistana PLAT with 0% discount?  I just renewed 2 years PLAT 50% off for my Vistana weeks.
> 
> ...


The chart really only applies to voluntary Vistana owners that can't trade internally within VSN. For those in VSN, the numbers probably line up about the same.


----------



## pchung6 (Feb 3, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> The chart really only applies to voluntary Vistana owners that can't trade internally within VSN. For those in VSN, the numbers probably line up about the same.



If that is the case, he should only use non-enrolled Marriott week for comparison to voluntary Vistana week.

It's not correct to compare enrolled Marriott week to voluntary Vistana week in my opinion.


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 3, 2020)

pchung6 said:


> If that is the case, he should only use non-enrolled Marriott week for comparison to voluntary Vistana week.
> 
> It's not correct to compare enrolled Marriott week to voluntary Vistana week in my opinion.


I did that in my post above. Same price if looking at non-enrolled Marriott and non-qualified/voluntary Vistana. Vistana comes out less for LOs since there is no LO fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2020)

pchung6 said:


> If that is the case, he should only use non-enrolled Marriott week for comparison to voluntary Vistana week.
> 
> It's not correct to compare enrolled Marriott week to voluntary Vistana week in my opinion.


I would agree. Really the chart should contain all four options to see all the numbers.

Enrolled Marriott Week
Unenrolled Marriott Week
VSN Week
Voluntary Vistana Week


----------



## MICROZE (Feb 3, 2020)

remowidget said:


> I don't see it that way. MVC owners that own weeks rather than points have to go through Interval to go to another resort besides the one they own. It's always been free for them to trade to other MVC resorts through II.
> 
> What we have with VSE is awesome. We can trade internally for any of our resorts for free at 8 months.
> 
> Now VSE and MVC owners get a huge advantage in trading into MVC or VSE properties through II over any other owners in II. Additionaly you can see my numbers above, but the end result is we can trade a studio for a two bedroom in either system for about $45 a night, assuming my numbers are correct. That's awesome. So what if Marriott owners get a slightly better deal, it's better to focus on what we get than worry about what our neighbors get.


My example was to maximize value [Lowest Cost/Night].
To accomplish Lowest-Cost/Night my example leveraged a 2BR-Lock-Off [7-Nights] into 2 x 2BR-Units [14-Nights].
In your numbers you assume a Baisc-Membership to save on Platinum-Membership which is fine.

My Tables reflected the cost of depositing 1 x 2BR-LO with Interval and getting 2 x 2BR-Weeks of Vacation.
The comparison I sought to make was that Marriott-Owners pay II-Fees of $17.57/Night [$246/14-Nights] while Vistana-Owners pay II-Fees of $52.42/Night [$734/14-Nights].
Each 2BR-Marriott-Deposit costs me $246 in additional II-Fees while each 2BR-Vistana-Deposit costs me an additional $734 in II-Fees. This is not a slightly better deal.

My example used $209/Exchange so that I could widen my net [Vistana-Choices are very limited] and include Hyatt's and other Elite-Resorts.
I chose to pay $209 for my Vistana-Account as going from $154 to $209 was better than going from $0 to $209 with Marriott.

Here is the comparison of WLR [With II-Basic *$734*] compared to WLR [With II-Platinum *$793*]. These II-Fees are close to 50% of my WLR-MF.


----------



## MICROZE (Feb 3, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> Correct. I own a resale Marriott (non-enrolled) and a resale Vistana (non-qualified).  My fees are exactly the same for M-V and V-M exchanges.
> 
> I don't feel the same...but it's probably because I own non-enrolled and non-qualified resale units.  The new "perk" gives me greater ability to trade for either system, especially since I own one in each system.  On a positive note for LO Vistana owners and as I understand it, resale Vistana LO have less overhead than resale Marriott LO ($90ish Marriott LO fee) when you LO.  I'm open to being wrong on this point since I don't own a LO Vistana unit.


Good point on the Lock-Off fees.
Since both of my ownerships are Enrolled I haven't kept track as I don't pay Lock-Off fees for either.
You are most likely right about the Vistana-Owners paying less [possibly zero] while Marriott Non-Enrolled owners have to pay possibly $90 in Lock-Off fees.


----------



## remowidget (Feb 3, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> My example was to maximize value [Lowest Cost/Night].
> To accomplish Lowest-Cost/Night my example leveraged a 2BR-Lock-Off [7-Nights] into 2 x 2BR-Units [14-Nights].
> In your numbers you assume a Baisc-Membership to save on Platinum-Membership which is fine.
> However, with Intervals Size-Upgrade model you have to pay for each Step-Up in size.
> ...


So, Platinum II gives lower upgrade fees? When I trade a Lagunamar studio, it offers me 2 bedrooms for $99. See attachment.


----------



## MICROZE (Feb 3, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I would agree. Really the chart should contain all four options to see all the numbers.
> 
> Enrolled Marriott Week
> Unenrolled Marriott Week
> ...


The charts were a reflection of what I own [Marriott-Enrolled + Vistana-Enrolled] and still choose to exchange via INTERVAL to maximize 7-Nights for 14-Nights.
Since Marriott-Enrolled charged me $0 for Exchanges I choose to not include Non-M and not pay for Non-M-Resorts [use Vistana for Other-Resorts] and thus NO E-Plus.
Since Vistana-Enrolled charged me $154 for Other V-Resorts [very few choices] I choose to pay a little more $209 and include every option available [broaden my net].

Agree that both Marriott and Vistana provide me with Internal-Exchanges.
Marriott is not good value exchanging internally due to the high Points-Required, while Vistana affords me very few choices in very limited locations.

The point I was trying to make is not whether Marriott is better or Vistana is worse.
My objective was to show how much more expensive it is to exchange via INTERVAL with my Vistana-Units.

God point about many Vistana 2BR-Lock-Offs into 1BR + 1BR which is awesome [Better Trade-Value]. We own 5-EY x 2BR-WKV PLAT+ Units and stopped depositing them with INTERVAL due to the steep II-Fees.


----------



## MICROZE (Feb 3, 2020)

remowidget said:


> So, Platinum II gives lower upgrade fees? When I trade a Lagunamar studio, it offers me 2 bedrooms for $99. See attachment.



Good catch.
Haven't exchanged WLR via II in a few years.
Just verified [used to be 2 x Steps-Up] is now One-Step. 
Updated my last post to reflect One-Step.


----------



## pchung6 (Feb 3, 2020)

I've been using my 1 br SBP and 1 SVV for II exchange for many years. I found usually using Vistana week is cheaper than my non-enrolled Marriott week for Interval exchange.  I usually to get my II exchange for around $700 in the past with Vistana week.  Sorry I'm not as excel savy as Microze is, but here is my breakdown:

For my SBP Gold Plus week:
MF for 1 Br SBP: $430
Interval Exchange Fee: $154
Upgrade Fee: $59 (assuming I get 2 br)
Interval Platinum: $35 (assuming 2 exchanges per year, that's $69.5 per year)
Eplus: $30 (assuming Eplus is purchased at 50% of my exchanges, so it is 1 Eplus per year.  I choose my exchange carefully usually to avoid Eplus Fee)
Total: $708

For my SVV Platinum week: 
MF for 1 Br SVV: $560
Interval Exchange Fee: $154
Upgrade Fee: $59 (assuming I get 2 br)
Interval Platinum: $35 (assuming 2 exchanges per year, so $69.5 per year)
Eplus: $30 (assuming Eplus is purchased at 50% of my exchanges.)
Total: $838

For my Marriott Willow Ridge Platinum Week:
MF for 2 Br MWR: $1300 (Assuming $750 for 1 Br and $550 for studio)
Lockoff Fee: $40
Interval Exchange Fee: $154
Upgrade Fee: $59 (assuming I get 2 br) for 1 Br, $118 for studio
Interval Platinum: $35 (assuming 2 exchanges per year, so $69.5 per year)
Eplus: $30 (assuming Eplus is purchased at 50% of my exchanges, so it is 1 Eplus per year.)
Total: $1,068

For my other weeks such as WKORVN, SVV 2 br mandatory weeks, Ko Olina, I don't trade these weeks since these are too valuable for Interval exchanges.


----------



## MICROZE (Feb 3, 2020)

pchung6 said:


> I've been using my 1 br SBP and 1 SVV for II exchange for many years. I found usually using Vistana week is cheaper than my non-enrolled Marriott week for Interval exchange.  I usually to get my II exchange for around $700 in the past with Vistana week.  Sorry I'm not as excel savy as Microze is, but here is my breakdown:
> 
> For my SBP Gold Plus week:
> MF for 1 Br SBP: $430
> ...


Cant argue that Marriott is a much more expensive ownership.
Since I own WLR [$1500] + WKV [$1650] [2 of the lowest MF-Resorts accruing 148100-SO/Unit/Year].
We too own MKO [$2475] which [due to Hawaii] has very high MF.

If We were not Marriott DCP-Enrolled [MVCI-Lock-Off FREE, II-Membership FREE, II-Exchanges M-M-FREE, Unlimited-M-M-Retrades FREE] our M-Exchanges via INTERVAL would be slightly higher than the Vistana-Exchanges. Now with the II-Platinum-Membership [M-Enrolled] HALF-OFF + Marriott-Vistana-Exchanges-FREE, Interval seems like a better value for DCP-Enrolled-Owners.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 15, 2020)

I was under the impression that Renaissance Aruba was a Marriott resort. The exchange fee is $209 not $154 though so it seems I was wrong.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> I was under the impression that Renaissance Aruba was a Marriott resort. The exchange fee is $209 not $154 though so it seems I was wrong.


Correct. Renaissance Aruba is not part of Marriott Vacation Club. Never has been. It is an odd sort. It is a Renaissance hotel that is managed by Marriott International. There is also a timeshare element to it. I don't know how Marriott International plays in to the management of the timeshare units, but Marriott Vacation Club doesn't manage it.

I suspect it is similar to Sheraton Buganvilias.


----------



## echino (Feb 15, 2020)

Delta Okanagan is the same setup. It's a Marriott hotel, but not a Marriott timeshare.


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 15, 2020)

Wow it’s getting pricey.  I thought it was $89???


----------



## CindyoRen (Feb 22, 2020)

The Renaissance Aruba is owned by Wind Creek, they owned for over 2 years. The Ocean suites is 2/3 timeshare and 1/3 hotel room.
floors 2&4 are hotel rooms, remainder timeshares. Marriott merely manages it.


----------

